# 2006 gto tcm



## Stavro (Jul 28, 2009)

Where the heck is the darn thing? I'm doing an install of a Magna Charger and need to have the TCM reprogrammed but can't find the TCM. Where is it located?!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Are you shure its the TCM that you need and not the ECM? The ECM is in the engine bay on the driverside strut tower and the TCM I think is driverside kick panel.


----------

